# If I leave work......



## desparate (20 Jan 2015)

I work p/t 2 days a week. My husband is a sec teacher. We have 4 children. I would like to know if I gave up work, how to work out would my husband take home more in his pay cheque?? We had our tax jointly assessed (50/50), when we both worked f/t and didn't change this after I went p/t. So we get 2-3grand in tax returns every yr. Thanks


----------



## michaelm (20 Jan 2015)

Just put your numbers into an online tax calculator such as [broken link removed].


----------



## desparate (20 Jan 2015)

Thank u will try that


----------

